# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Plantines de Ají Amarillo

## Fr4ncisco

Buenas Tardes
Un gusto saludarlos , me encuentro en la búsqueda de 10 millares de plantines de Ají Amarillo. Por favor , plantines no semillas. 
Cualquier consulta escribir al WhatsApp
956413378 
SaludosTemas similares: plantines de banano Vendo plantines de banano Plantines Strelizia o Ave del Paraiso Vendo plantines de Ave del Paraíso / Strelizia Plantines de banano (plátano de exportación)

----------

